# Seeking advice for purchasing a 5th wheel



## James Schwab II (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, I have a 2011 Ford F150 with a 5.0 liter gasoline engine.  I have the factory tow package.  I am pulling a bumper pull 21' Coachman and am thinking to upgrade.  Can I pull a 5th wheel with my 1/2 ton, how much can I pull and what length can I consider?  Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 8, 2015)

Read your manual to find the total weight.  Just guessing I would say stay in the 27ft range


----------



## James Schwab II (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you for the advice.  Anything else I should know?


----------



## vanole (Jul 9, 2015)

I second Nash's suggestion.  Check manual.

With that said I've seen 5th wheels in the park I snowbird in towed by Tundras and many other 1/2 tons.  Heck there is one guy who tows a 30+ foot triple axle Airstream from NY with a F-150 Ecobost from NY.  That darn trailer is HEAVY and I often wonder what the total weight of his rig is.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 9, 2015)

Well you can tow most anything but it also has to be stopped. Just do your homework and figure in all total weights truck, rv and what you will be carring.  Nothing can ruin a trip more than a tow vehickle that is not a good match.  A lot also depends on where will you be going?  Just a few weekends close to home?  Trip into mountains?  Maybe just towed to a spot and left.  Like Vanole I have seen some and wondered how did they do that.  All boils down to safety IMO.


----------



## James Schwab II (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you very much.  I appreciate a website where you can get real world information and assistance.


----------

